

Five Lessons From the Netflix Startup Story - edawerd
http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:esA79UAutrAJ:www.marketingprofs.com/6/cooktaylor1.asp+Five+Lessons+From+the+Netflix+Startup+Story&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

======
mbrubeck
Wow. Immediately after this text from the article: _"The most successful
products take tedious and difficult chores and make them easy—so easy that
consumers can solve their problems in three steps or less."_

...this ad appeared, showing off a list of seven (or more!) steps marching off
toward a dim horizon:

<http://c13.zedo.com/OzoDB/i/4/581696/V1/st_ecp1_300x250.gif>

